# The Sane COVID Thread



## Huntn

Walked into the local grocery pharmacy today,  me and the wife got our 4th COVID shot. The requirement, previous booster 4 months or more prior. I still don’t want to get it so I where a mask in most stores.


----------



## Alli

Almost no one around here is masking.


----------



## Huntn

Alli said:


> Almost no one around here is masking.



I wear a mask in stores just because I don’t want COVID, even greatly reduced effect COVID due to some long term health complications and impacts associated with contracting it.


----------



## Clix Pix

Ditto.  I figure I'd rather deal with the brief period of nuisance/slight discomfort wearing a mask in stores and other public places than dealing with being very ill in the hospital and/or worse, being on a ventilator in the ICU.  Also not interested in flirting with the possibility of long-term effects following any sort of version of COVID-19.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Alli said:


> Almost no one around here is masking.





It's a roll of the dice here, but one thing I can guarantee, whichever I choose to go with when I enter the building just about everybody else is doing the exact opposite.


----------



## mollyc

We've pretty much given up masking here. Neither of my kids' schools require it anymore. We've all had three shots, and my daughter had covid last month anyway. I don't go anywhere except the grocery store or Costco really, and I'm never near anyone for more than a minute or two. If we go to the doctor or somewhere that it is required, I have no issue wearing one, and I respect those who still wish to wear one. But statistically our area has a very low transmission rate, so I just don't see the need. 

Even my parents, in their 80s, both had covid earlier this month and they came out fine; the current strain is just not a big deal for the vast majority of people. We have to learn to live with it at this point, and everyone has different comfort levels and health needs. I'll get another booster if it's available to me (I'm under 50), but just don't see the need for masks everywhere all the time right now. 

That said, if we were to take a train or plane somewhere, I'd almost definitely wear one, confined for hours at a time with strangers. But 15 minutes in the grocery store where I'm moving all the time? No. I'm done with that.


----------



## fooferdoggie

wife had allergy/flue like systems and I tested her and she has covid. Me nope.


----------



## SuperMatt

fooferdoggie said:


> wife had allergy/flue like systems and I tested her and she has covid. Me nope.



I hope she recovers quickly and fully.


----------



## fooferdoggie

SuperMatt said:


> I hope she recovers quickly and fully.



not super sick. I work by myself so thats good. She missed all the covid at work as she was home for 4 months with her shoulder replacement surgery.


----------



## fooferdoggie

looks like maybe she got it from our daughter. she tested positive today but the grandkid did not yesterday. my daughter is almost over it so she must have had it first.


----------



## fooferdoggie

swell looks ike my wife got it from work were her Boses are religious and right wing so we all know how that goes.  she missed the 4 months of ramped covid there she was only back weeks when they held a meeting all people in one small room.  so my daughter is even sicker then my wife though no scary sick. I was feeling Tuesday but tested negative and a lot more Thursday tested negative again. only this morning was it positive. granddaughter has not tested positive so far or hubby.


----------



## Roller

fooferdoggie said:


> swell looks ike my wife got it from work were her Boses are religious and right wing so we all know how that goes.  she missed the 4 months of ramped covid there she was only back weeks when they held a meeting all people in one small room.  so my daughter is even sicker then my wife though no scary sick. I was feeling Tuesday but tested negative and a lot more Thursday tested negative again. only this morning was it positive. granddaughter has not tested positive so far or hubby.



Sorry to hear about your family. More than likely, you will do well in that you won't get sick enough to require hospitalization. However, be vigilant for persistent symptoms of so-called long-COVID, which can affect any organ system and be difficult to distinguish from non-COVID-related conditions, especially psychological/cognitive. Many medical centers have or are setting up clinics for patients with long-COVID, so take advantage of them if available.


----------



## throAU

Still haven't had it yet, triple vaccinated (but my most recent was december 2021; no fourth dose here yet).

Most of the colleagues at work who are getting it are all vaccinated/boosted but have kids and that seems to be the infection vector where i am.


----------



## fooferdoggie

it went from my wife to me and my daughter and finally her hubby got sick today and granddaughter asked for food bu then went to bed early and thats a sure sign she is feeling sick. she just tested negative  but I bet in a few days she will be positive. only the granddaughter is not vaccinated as she is only 4 years old.


----------



## Edd

fooferdoggie said:


> it went from my wife to me and my daughter and finally her hubby got sick today and granddaughter asked for food bu then went to bed early and thats a sure sign she is feeling sick. she just tested negative  but I bet in a few days she will be positive. only the granddaughter is not vaccinated as she is only 4 years old.



Curious have you or your wife had a 2nd booster? Sorry if I missed mention of it.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Edd said:


> Curious have you or your wife had a 2nd booster? Sorry if I missed mention of it.



no only the one. we are nto old enough to really quality.


----------



## fooferdoggie

my wife was filling sick last Sunday tested her Tuesday  and today still pretty positive.


----------



## mollyc

fooferdoggie said:


> my wife was filling sick last Sunday tested her Tuesday  and today still pretty positive.



my daughter tested positive for 11 calendar days. her symptoms were never awful, just fatigue and a stuffy nose but she had it for a long time, relatively speaking.


----------



## AG_PhamD

My company went 2 years without a single case of COVID amongst or staff or clients (average census is ~24). We had a IIRC 4 cases between Thanksgiving and Christmas, only 2 occurring around the same time. We were extremely lucky. 

That is until about the past two weeks. In that time we’ve had 50% of our clinical staff and 80% of our non-clinical staff get COVID as well as 4 patients. It’s an absolute nightmare staffing wise. 

Normally we have 2-3 non-clinical staff working during waking hours. For  almost the past several days we’ve been down to 1. 

As one of the owners of the company, I have to go in this weekend for 4hrs just so so the healthy employees can get a little bit of a break. If we lose anymore staff we’re going to have a problem.  

Our policy is everyone has to wear masks and given the environment is to have infected people isolate for 10 days. The current CDC recommendation is 5 days + 5 days of masking, but we don’t want to take any chances. 

The good news is no one has been severely ill. Looking at the statewide statistics, COVID related deaths remain near 0 despite a massive uptick in cases over the past 2 months. 

It’s been a stressful past week…


----------



## Alli

AG_PhamD said:


> That is until about the past two weeks. In that time we’ve had 50% of our clinical staff and 80% of our non-clinical staff get COVID as well as 4 patients. It’s an absolute nightmare staffing wise.



This also suggests that Covid’s on the rise again, and perhaps more aggressive than it has been.


----------



## Renzatic

Alli said:


> This also suggests that Covid’s on the rise again, and perhaps more aggressive than it has been.




I think we can deal with a more aggressively infectious, less deadly strain of the virus more easily though. As time goes on, it's looking more and more like the worst we'll have to worry about are fluvid seasons knocking everyone on their asses for a limited amount of time.


----------



## Roller

Renzatic said:


> I think we can deal with a more aggressively infectious, less deadly strain of the virus more easily though. As time goes on, it's looking more and more like the worst we'll have to worry about are fluvid seasons knocking everyone on their asses for a limited amount of time.



You're ignoring the rising evidence that significant numbers of people with even mild COVID have persistent symptoms that may be debilitating and/or suffer long-term health consequences like cardiovascular disease. Much of this may be caused by a persistent inflammatory response. For example: https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/2022.05.09.491196v1

I can point you to many more studies if you like. In fact, I believe this will be a previously-unrecognized issue for many viral infections, including strains of influenza. We also don't know how many people with minimally symptomatic or asymptomatic COVID are at risk, since they're rarely tested.

Our government should be massively supporting research on mechanisms and therapies. I don't hold out much hope, though, since Congress can't even get its act together for the most urgent funding needs.


----------



## JayMysteri0

A sobering take
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1525645220209217536/


----------



## AG_PhamD

Alli said:


> This also suggests that Covid’s on the rise again, and perhaps more aggressive than it has been.




It’s definitely on the rise and has been for the past month or so, at least in my area. But the deaths thankfully single digit per day in Mass (vs 5000 cases/day)- which I think demonstrates both the vaccine is working against severe illness and that the omicron strain is incredibly contagious. 

We had been lucky not to have an outbreak as most other similar programs have. Once COVID takes hold in a residential facility it burns through like a wildfire. 

Amazingly I still haven’t caught COVID despite spending almost 65-70hrs a week between a hospital and a residential facility.


----------



## AG_PhamD

Alli said:


> This also suggests that Covid’s on the rise again, and perhaps more aggressive than it has been.




It’s definitely on the rise and has been for the past month or so, at least in my area. But the deaths thankfully single digit per day in Mass (vs 5000 cases/day)- which I think demonstrates both the vaccine is working aand that the omicron strain is incredibly contagious. 

We had been lucky not to have an outbreak as most other similar programs have. Once COVID takes hold in a residential facility it burns through like a wildfire. 

Amazingly I still haven’t caught COVID despite spending almost 65-70hrs a week between a hospital and a residential facility. 

Thankfully, all of our recent cases have been quite mild- basically at worst just the symptoms of a mild-moderate cold for a few days. Several people in fact either had no symptoms or really didn’t have prominent symptoms at all (symptoms otherwise assumed to be seasonal allergies, or intact may be allergies as it is that time)- and their infection was only detected due to religiously adhering to routine testing.


----------



## AG_PhamD

We’re up to 10 cases in 12 days. Ugh.


----------



## JayMysteri0

So, we can order more tests, as cases are rising

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1526597514153041922/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1526597516959137792/


----------



## Huntn

This last week I flew to Tampa from Houston and back. I’ve had the first series plus 3 boosters. Even so inside the airport and on a aircraft that holds approx 200 people packed in like sardines, I kept my mask on the entire time on the aircraft, and most of the time in the airport. There is a resurgence of COVID predicted for this winter, there are cases with people who have gotten COVID and recovered have lasting health complications, called ”Long COVID”, although the odds are reduced if you have been vaccinated.  It seems like to me that wearing a mask in tight human quarters is a NO-BRAINER!










						Post-COVID Conditions
					

Some people experience new or ongoing symptoms lasting weeks or months.




					www.cdc.gov


----------

